# Rubik's Cube Quiz



## ruwix (Jun 23, 2012)

There's a nice Rubik's Cube Quiz with 24 questions about the Rubik's and other twisty puzzles. I just completed it and got 18 points  You should post here how many points can you get. 

See the quiz here: http://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/rubiks-cube-quiz/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know how but I got 20. I think I was extremely lucky because for the ones I guessed, I mostly got it correct. Some of them were funny.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2012)

23/24. I got the floppy cube mod question wrong because the floppy disc actually is a mod. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24-ww-ExIoM


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 23, 2012)

I got 22.


----------



## Kaktus (Jun 23, 2012)

You scored 15 out of 24.
I guess it's not so bad.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 23, 2012)

I got 19/24. Not bad for an amateur puzzle solver like me.


----------



## Thompson (Jun 23, 2012)

22/24


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 23, 2012)

20/24 :/


----------



## David1994 (Jun 23, 2012)

16 out of 24..LOL


----------



## Owen (Jun 23, 2012)

20. The one about the Teraminx stickers was just silly.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 23, 2012)

24/24

had to guess the dayan gem question


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 23, 2012)

20/24 what's up with the dayan gem question? lol


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 23, 2012)

20


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 23, 2012)

A square-1 scramble definitely shouldn't look like that.


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jun 23, 2012)

23/24. when in doubt, choose the largest number


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2012)

23/24... Teraminx question, couldnt be bothered to work it out.

Lol rubik fisher


----------



## A Leman (Jun 23, 2012)

> You scored 23 out of 24.
> According to this score I assume that probably you can solve 2 Rubik's Cubes blindfolded at the same time



I got the domino cube one wrong


----------



## cityzach (Jun 23, 2012)

21/24
Guessed the Dayan Gem question correctly, and the teraminx question was stupid


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn you Dayan Gem...


----------



## SCLT (Jun 23, 2012)

23/24

Got Dayan Gem wrong


----------



## jonlin (Jun 23, 2012)

Dayan Gem and Pyraminx q. wrong.
22/24


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Pyraminx, petaminx and rubikubism wrong


----------



## qqwref (Jun 23, 2012)

23, lol. Dayan Gem one wrong. I still need to go buy those...


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jun 23, 2012)

I got 10 @@.


----------



## Riley (Jun 23, 2012)

22. I got the Dayan Gem one, and Teraminx one wrong. I guessed those, along with the Rubik's cube robot, and the Pyraminx. 2nd best selling toy of all time?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, I would have got 23, but I wanted to see what it said if I got 24, so I looked up the Dayan Gem question.
"According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level."


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 23, 2012)

23/24. Missed the Dayan Gem one. The teraminx one was easy for me, only because I had to sticker mine one sticker at a time, and I kept track of the number of stickers as I was going.


----------



## KJ (Jun 23, 2012)

18/24. I can't believe I got the question about the stickers on a teraminx.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 23, 2012)

18/24 haha, ok i guess


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> 23/24. I got the floppy cube mod question wrong because the floppy disc actually is a mod. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24-ww-ExIoM



That's probably why it said 1.44 Floppy Disc.

I got 18. It would've been 19 but but I misread the question about the Floppy Cube. I thought it said "Which one of these *is a Floppy Cube mod?*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 23, 2012)

20/24

Didn't know the Dayan Gem, Rubikism, the Rubiks cube in math form, and how many cubes were sold world wide


----------



## MWilson (Jun 23, 2012)

24/24, should have been 22/24. I didn't know Mr. Rubik was Hungarian before the quiz, but learned it in the blurb that showed up answering the "what year" question (it says his home town was in Hungary). Also, I didn't even know what a Dayan Gem was, and just got lucky.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> That's probably why it said 1.44 Floppy Disc.
> 
> I got 18. It would've been 19 but but I misread the question about the Floppy Cube. I thought it said "Which one of these *is a Floppy Cube mod?*


*

It didn't say 1.44 floppy disc when I did it.*


----------



## axl (Jun 23, 2012)

17/24

Didn't know about rubikcubism and cube solving robots!
Its an informative quiz!


----------



## cubeone (Jun 23, 2012)

16/24. :/-


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 23, 2012)

I got 19/24.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 23, 2012)

22/24 
DaYan gem one got me also.

The teraminx stickers one is easy when you realize the number has to be even.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2012)

21, with at least 5 complete guesses.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 24, 2012)

23/24... Dayan Gem screwed me...


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

You have completed 24/24 questions .
Your score is 75%.

What? haha


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2012)

17


----------



## RaresB (Jun 24, 2012)

21


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 24, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> It didn't say 1.44 floppy disc when I did it.



Oh that's my bad, sorry.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

18 :/


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 24, 2012)

22

I got "what year was the Rubik's cube invented" wrong. I skimmed it and chose 1980 because I knew it was big in the 80's. Of course, I got the dayan gem one wrong.

I guess correctly
- the teraminx one
- GWR robot 
- Number of cubes ever sold

Great quiz 10/10 I liked it. 


Also, my result was "You can probably solve 2 rubik's cubes blindfolded" which is accurate because that's the most I've ever multibld'd. ^_^


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 24, 2012)

18/24 :/ not as good as i expected


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 24, 2012)

21. I messed up the math question, the teraminx question, and the floppy cube question  ahahh


----------



## msauce (Jun 24, 2012)

19/24. Better than I expected


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 24, 2012)

21/24. Took a guess on the teraminx one and got it right. I got the dayan gem, 2010 guinness rubiks cube solver robot, and the Rubikubism one wrong. I knew all the rest though


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 24, 2012)

16/24; Sticker counting looked ugly, but only one of the answers is divisible by the number of faces.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2012)

0/24 I know nothing =(


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 24, 2012)

19, but i mis-read one question :/


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2012)

How many steps are needed at *least* to solve a Rubik's Cube from any starting position?

Should say at most.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 24, 2012)

23/24 didn't know the dayan gem question.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 24, 2012)

19/24 -.-


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 24, 2012)

23/24, don't even know what a dayan gem is

Teraminx question was easy because only one choice was even.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 24, 2012)

22/24


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 24, 2012)

14.. *goes hide in hole somewhere* LOL


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 24, 2012)

23/24. Dayan Gem question...


----------



## MadeToReply (Jun 24, 2012)

21/24
guessed the dayan gem and i failed the how many are sold in the world


----------



## Jenscold (Jun 24, 2012)

18 correct


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2012)

ruwix said:


> There's a nice Rubik's Cube Quiz with 24 questions about the Rubik's and other twisty puzzles. I just completed it and got 18 points



How did you get 25% wrong in your own quiz?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 24, 2012)

"You scored 19 out of 24."
"According to this score I assume that probably you have solved the Rubik's Cube several times."

:fp


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> "You scored 19 out of 24."
> "According to this score I assume that probably you have solved the Rubik's Cube several times."
> 
> :fp



Got 20/24 with the same message... made me a few friends chuckle to say the least


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 25, 2012)

23/24. Didn't get the robot one right. From hanging out in the TP forum a bit, I did manage the Dayan Gem question, and I got the teraminx question because some vague memory said the number was 7xy, and only one of them matched. Didn't even think about if it was even or actually calculating it. Is that kinda sad?


----------



## hcfong (Jun 25, 2012)

19/24

Did anyone notice that the comments for question 5 also gives the answer for the next question?


----------



## already1329 (Jun 25, 2012)

hcfong said:


> 19/24
> 
> Did anyone notice that the comments for question 5 also gives the answer for the next question?



The order of the questions and choices are random everytime.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 25, 2012)

You scored 18 out of 24.
According to this score I assume that probably you have solved the Rubik's Cube several times. :fp And I've solved it 100 times..


----------



## Godmil (Jun 25, 2012)

20. Darn that's a lot of stickers...


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 25, 2012)

21, close enough


----------



## stoic (Jun 25, 2012)

18/24


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 25, 2012)

We could put together a much better quiz...


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 25, 2012)

16.


----------



## Aero (Jun 25, 2012)

18, decent i suppose


----------



## chris410 (Jun 25, 2012)

21/24


----------



## speedcubingman (Jun 25, 2012)

18/24 i would love to talk more about this quiz, but i need to make a big order from "twist your brain" 

i got a sub-20 on that so i'm good...

if you get 24/24 it says: According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jun 25, 2012)

18 :/


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 25, 2012)

23/24, dang you dayan gem


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 25, 2012)

23/24. Honestly never heard of DaYan Gem.


----------



## ruwix (Jun 25, 2012)

Stefan said:


> How did you get 25% wrong in your own quiz?



My brother collected the questions, I just uploaded them on the site.



Kirjava said:


> We could put together a much better quiz...



Dear Kirjava, if you have some new idea please let me know, every suggestion is welcome.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 25, 2012)

Joey Gouly should be the answer to everything.


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 25, 2012)

22/24


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got 19.



Kirjava said:


> We could put together a much better quiz...



That would actually be kind of fun. Like make the quiz as a community and then others can take it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

I want Kirjava to make a quiz.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rubiks quiz on non rubik things? I did bad BTW.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 27, 2012)

ruwix said:


> Dear Kirjava, if you have some new idea please let me know, every suggestion is welcome.



I was thinking that a great quiz could be created as a community effort.

I'd throw in some questions if we started putting it together.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 27, 2012)

And then use it as a cuber identification quiz for new members?

Also, I'd be happy to contribute to a good quiz too.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 27, 2012)

17/24


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2012)

23/24

Don't even know what a gem puzzle is....


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2012)

23/24
Missed the DaYan Gem one also.


----------



## Endgame (Jun 28, 2012)

23/24..

What the hell is Rubikubism?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 28, 2012)

Teraminx number of stickers is easy...

p=number of corners per face
q=number of faces
o=order of the puzzle
a%b=remainder of a/b

(sum(2*i-1+o%2;i=1..floor(o/2))*p+o%2)*q=number of sticker on any face-turning platonic solid 

for teraminx:
p=5
q=12
o=7

(sum(2*i-1+o%2;i=1..floor(o/2))*p+o%2)*q
=(sum(2*i-1+7%2;i=1..floor(7/2)=3)*5+7%2)*12
= (((2*1-1+1)+(2*2-1+1)+(2*3-1+1))*5+1
=((6+4+2)*5+1)*12 (This is actually here you should have started when you saw the question, the above is just a generalization for all platonic solids for the lolz )
=(12*5+1)*12
=60*12+12
=720+12=732... 

Stop whining, how hard was that?


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 29, 2012)

Odder said:


> Teraminx number of stickers is easy...
> 
> p=number of corners per face
> q=number of faces
> ...


...
I think I prefer counting them one by one...


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2012)

22/24 -


> According to this score I assume that probably you can solve 2 Rubik's Cubes blindfolded at the same time



Nope :fp

--------------------------------------

24/24 -


> According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level.



WTF...?


----------



## ernie722 (Jun 29, 2012)

22/24 but i can definately not solve two rubiks cubes blindfolded at the same time


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> And then use it as a cuber identification quiz for new members?
> 
> Also, I'd be happy to contribute to a good quiz too.



Will a thread be formed for this?


----------



## RubiXer (Jun 30, 2012)

24/24  
had to guess on at least 4 tho...


----------



## ruwix (Jul 2, 2012)

Odder said:


> Teraminx number of stickers is easy...
> 
> p=number of corners per face
> q=number of faces
> ...



That's a very good one :tu I added this explication to the quiz.
I also made sticker counter calculator using this formula: http://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/twisty-puzzle-sticker-calculator/


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 3, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Will a thread be formed for this?



Yes I will make a thread if some others are interested...


----------



## macaulay (Jul 3, 2012)

23/24


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 3, 2012)

20/24. 

I figured out the teraminx question mentally:

There is a 3x3 grid (so 9 stickers) in each of the 5 corners of each face, so 9x5 = 45 stickers, as well as 3 on each of the 5 edges (so 15 stickers), and 1 centre, so 45+15+1 = 61 stickers per face. 61x12 = 60x12+12 = 60x10+60x2+12 = 600+120+12 = 732.

I didn't know the Dayan gem question, or the one about Rubikism, or the one about the solver robot, and I stupidly got the one about the date of the cube's invention wrong.


----------



## Uka36 (Jul 3, 2012)

18/24...I also got the date of invention question wrong.


----------



## Goosly (Jul 3, 2012)

22/24 (dayan gem & solver robot)

the teraminx question was easy
it has 12 faces, so the number of stickers must be n*12
only one answer was divisible by 12


----------



## ruwix (Jul 4, 2012)

If someone comes up with a good question I can change the one about the DaYan Gem.


----------



## Guitarnerd77 (Jul 4, 2012)

21/24


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 13, 2012)

WOOHOO 24/24!!!


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Jul 26, 2012)

21/24

I got the floppy cube, teraminx stickers, and dayan gem wrong


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 26, 2012)

22/24. Should have got 23 (read the question!!!).


----------



## frici (Jul 27, 2012)

I just solved the quiz but I didn't see any DaYan Gem question. 20/24 not bad


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 27, 2012)

frici said:


> I just solved the quiz but I didn't see any DaYan Gem question. 20/24 not bad



The cube explorer question replaced it.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 27, 2012)

23/24 
Dunno why I thought the 4x4 was the second most bought puzzle.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2012)

16/24. My cube knowledge is dwindling.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 30, 2012)

I got 23/24. I messed up the Pyraminx question. LOL and that was like the easiest question.  But anyway, I think I did pretty good.


----------



## frici (Dec 29, 2015)

I've got 19 points on the puzzle quiz. Not too bad I guess :confused:


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 29, 2015)

21 but that was lucky.


----------



## illius (Dec 29, 2015)

24/24 yay


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2015)

I got 20/24. I didn't know the robot?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I got 22/24


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 29, 2015)

24/24
The teraminx one was easy... it was the only answer that was a multiple of 12.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 29, 2015)

24/24. I got lucky on a lot of those.


----------



## turtwig (Dec 29, 2015)

22/24


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 29, 2015)

19/24
Most were lucky, some I had absolutely no idea


----------



## Myachii (Dec 29, 2015)

21/24 banter


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 29, 2015)

turtwig said:


> 22/24



So did I.


----------



## Dadd (Dec 29, 2015)

22/24


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2015)

24/24 with two half guesses.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 29, 2015)

22/24, not bad.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2015)

Yay! I got 24/24 
That was a fun quiz!


----------



## ZZTrooper (Dec 29, 2015)

23/24 Somehow


----------



## Tanish (Dec 30, 2015)

19/24


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

21/24 BRUH


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

22/24


----------



## Meow (Dec 30, 2015)

19/24


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 30, 2015)

24/24, a couple were lucky guesses


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 30, 2015)

23/24, didn't know the robot.


----------



## Yetiowin (Dec 30, 2015)

22/24


----------



## adimare (Dec 30, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> 23/24, didn't know the robot.



Same here


----------



## biscuit (Dec 30, 2015)

22/24

two guesses


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 30, 2015)

23/24

4 guesses(ish) they were half guesses.

I mist be really lucky.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 30, 2015)

23/24. Curse you Cube Explorer!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 30, 2015)

i got 18, it was a lot harder than i thought it would be lol


----------



## Popo4123 (Dec 30, 2015)

21... meh


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 30, 2015)

I did terrible...got 17/24.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 31, 2015)

I got 20/24. Not horrible. Most of the questions were easy but the rubixcubism (I probably spelled that wrong) question really stumped me.


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 31, 2015)

21/24. I got the cube explorer question wrong, the teraminx stickers, and how many blocks make a cube, which was a lol.


----------



## ananonymouscuber (Sep 7, 2017)

21/22 the square-one one i clicked the button but it did not register,Teraminx was dumb!


----------



## Tabe (Sep 7, 2017)

24/24. Am more than a little surprised at that.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 14, 2017)

23.



RCTACameron said:


> 20/24.
> There is a 3x3 grid (so 9 stickers) in each of the 5 corners of each face, so 9x5 = 45 stickers, as well as 3 on each of the 5 edges (so 15 stickers), and 1 centre, so 45+15+1 = 61 stickers per face. 61x12 = 60x12+12 = 60x10+60x2+12 = 600+120+12 = 732.


Seems like a lot of work when only one was divisible by 12 (the number of sides) so had to be the answer.


----------



## Reed Merrill (Sep 15, 2017)

I get stuck on question two every time, because it's not giving the 'next' button once I have answered  (I'm using Google Chrome in an Android)


----------



## cubing master (Sep 16, 2017)

I got 21.
the ones I messed up were the teraminx one, the music video, and the Rubikubism


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 16, 2017)

16/24. I need to brush up lol


----------

